# Anyone ever heard of this guitar???



## lmile1986 (Nov 21, 2006)

I haven't been able to find any information on my guitar anywhere!

It's manufacturer is Minstrel. 
The Model reads as Wild Cherry (6) H.G. With a Serial Number of 5242.

The only other information on the guitar is "Made in Canada". With a small stamped "148 D" on the tag.

Does anyone have any information on this guitar? Price, info resources? Any info would be helpful!!! 

Thanks


----------



## MXDAD (Sep 25, 2006)

Wild Cherry is a model of Canadian built Godin guitars. I have an A&L Wild Cherry accustic made buy Godin here in canada.
Wild Cherry is a name given to their laminated guitars (not solid top) in my case anyway.... 
Not sure if that helps.... maybe e-mail and see if they ever produced under that name.


----------

